# Ipod your bimmer? Worth it?



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

James said:


> Sounds like a stalite radio setup is what you're looking for.


I´ve had Sirius sat radio since it was introduced in the BMW line and it is great - but it is an augmentation for MP3 as I like my own library also.


----------

